# Fenix Headband



## nenadrad (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone knows, does Fenix TK11 R2 fits Fenix Headband ? Headband supports torches untill 22mm, but i cant find TK11 body dimension.
Thanks.


----------



## TravisLight (Feb 8, 2009)

i dont think they have headlamp.

Try www.fenix.com


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 8, 2009)

Wrong link dude. The correct link is http://www.fenixlight.com/
Fenix headband is here http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=38

And the answer is NO, TK11 will not fit. It is designed only for flashlights with 18-22mm diameter. Works well with L2D and E20


----------



## nenadrad (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Feb 9, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> And the answer is NO, TK11 will not fit. It is designed only for flashlights with 18-22mm diameter. Works well with L2D and E20



I can't say for certain, as I don't have a TK here, but the PD series, which also uses CR123A cells has a barrel diameter of 21.5 mm. I doubt the barrel diameter of the TK is any larger than that of the PD, even though the TK has a larger head than the PD.

Plus, it wouldn't be very smart for a company to release a headband with flashlight mounts, without being able to utilize it to mount the company's top model line.

Jaywalk3r


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 9, 2009)

Jaywalk3r said:


> I can't say for certain, as I don't have a TK here, but the PD series, which also uses CR123A cells has a barrel diameter of 21.5 mm. I doubt the barrel diameter of the TK is any larger than that of the PD, even though the TK has a larger head than the PD.



I'm pretty sure because I have Fenix TK11 here :nana:
The barrel diameter of TK models is 1" or 25mm.


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the Fenix headband and only the E series Surefires fit. Originally I got it thinking the 6P/G2 could fit.

I was using it with a Surefire E1E with a E to C collar and a 6P head. Oh yeah and it had a Malkoff P7.:thumbsup:

Next I want to see if I can find two cheap Deal Extreme hosts that are P60 compatible. Then I can drop in a set of R2's from DX or Malkoff M30WF in them. 

Any recomendations on DX lights that are P60 compatible and will fit the Fenix headband????????


Thanks,
bigchelis


----------



## Bobpuvel (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't really bummed though when I tried to fit my TK11 in the headband and failed. I think it would be too heavy for this design...


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry bob...... can you return it ... credit?

to others coming to say " I told you so" yes but be nice.

S


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a big Fenix fan, I currently have nearly their whole collection...

I won't buy the headband though, seems arkward to me. I bought a Litexpress Liberty 115 which nobody knows here, 130 Lumen, quadratic beam. 

I just preffer Fenix lights in my hand, not around my head!


----------



## rlichter (May 17, 2009)

Jaywalk3r said:


> I can't say for certain, as I don't have a TK here, but the PD series, which also uses CR123A cells has a barrel diameter of 21.5 mm. I doubt the barrel diameter of the TK is any larger than that of the PD, even though the TK has a larger head than the PD.
> 
> Plus, it wouldn't be very smart for a company to release a headband with flashlight mounts, without being able to utilize it to mount the company's top model line.
> 
> Jaywalk3r



They are not a smart company apparently: the TK11 has too large a diameter for the Fenix headband. No reason they couldn't make a larger clamp to fit the headband to accommodate the TK11. Far as I know they do not, however.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 17, 2009)

They should also make a clamp for the TK40, shouldn't they?


----------



## AusKipper (May 17, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> They should also make a clamp for the TK40, shouldn't they?



Hell Yes!!, if Fenix are listening though, i would like to be able to mount the TK40 on the top/centre of my head, with the new fancy side holders able to fit in my TK10 (and soon to come TK11 R2), so I would then have a centre mount TK40 with the TK10/11 above my ears......

630 + 225 + 240 = 1095 lumins..... ooooohhh I want that

Fenix.... Please??


----------



## bigchelis (May 18, 2009)

I have the Fenix headband and a Surefire G2Z definitely fits. Now 2 of those on each side with Malkoff MC-E warm flood..


----------



## albert (May 19, 2009)

i wish fenix can make me a headband that allow me to mount 2 X TK40, each on one side of my head with a separate battery pack that can take 16 X D-cell, so no need to carry spare batt.


----------



## AusKipper (May 19, 2009)

albert said:


> i wish fenix can make me a headband that allow me to mount 2 X TK40, each on one side of my head with a separate battery pack that can take 16 X D-cell, so no need to carry spare batt.



Is that for night-time driving to supplement the headlights?? or are you just going to do away with the vehicle headlights all together?


----------



## gooseman (May 20, 2009)

The EagleTac P100C2 works exceptionally well in a Fenix headband. I was using an LD20, but the LD20 with 2 NiMH batteries was 10g heavier than the P100C2 with a 17670. Since I use this trail running at night, I prefer the lighter option. And the P100C2 is plenty bright on turbo, without messing up peripheral vision as much as other lights I tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

*German made Litexpress Liberty 115... which nobody knows here. Re: Fenix Headband*



Henk_Lu said:


> I am a big Fenix fan, I currently have nearly their whole collection...
> 
> I won't buy the headband though, seems arkward to me. I bought a Litexpress Liberty 115 which nobody knows here, 130 Lumen, quadratic beam.
> 
> I just preffer Fenix lights in my hand, not around my head!



Hey I know about LiteXpress! Made in Germany. Not sold in N.America, only Europe. I am in Germany for the last few months and I really like the LiteXpress line. I am looking at just getting their small 32g Liberty 105 headlamp with a 50 hr burn time with 2 lithium 3v cr2032 COIN CELL batteries. Have any of you guys tried this ultralite headlamp? Or maybe its bigger brother, the Liberty 113, with more functions and features (incl a rear red led) that runs on 3x AA batteries? Love to hear some feedback on their usefulness and quality, etc.
See: http://www.litexpress.de/de/stirnlampen/liberty/liberty-105/


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 26, 2010)

"LiteXpress" products are designed and made in China by a big OEM manufacturer. They just use "LiteXpress" brand on the German market...


----------

